# so whats the deal with snails?



## red devil (Mar 25, 2003)

should i remove the ones i see? or are they good for the tank?


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

I put 2 in my feeder tank and so far they havnt multiplied.

_*moved to non-piranha discussion*_


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

they are not bad, but neither are they good.
they may eat your plants, but I was never too botherd by them.
If the problem does get out of hand you can get chemicals which kill them and not your fish.
off the top of my head - snail away from interpet

Oh, and welcome to the site, I love your avatar!


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Innes said:


> they are not bad, but neither are they good.
> they may eat your plants, but I was never too botherd by them.
> If the problem does get out of hand you can get chemicals which kill them and not your fish.
> off the top of my head - snail away from interpet
> ...


 Im with Innes on this one. Depending on the kind of snails.. they can either be helpful in your tank, be destructive, or just a niusance when they multiply out of control.

SnailAway and Snailicide will do good to kill 'em off and not harm your Ps one bit.


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

Hoover liked to latch on to my fish, and before he multiplied really bad in my friends tank and then kevin put his rhom in that tank and he didn't use the tank for like a week or two. There was no water in it but magically the snails were there again. So he had to get some stuff to get rid of the snails. Some tend to need special diets in order to stay healthy like with their shells. You have to feed them spinache.


----------



## ezlife (Jan 25, 2003)

I bought 20 snails from ebay and split them up between 4 tanks and have yet to see any babies. This is over 3 months ago.

Rhomzilla: What do you mean by "kinds of snail"? Do you mean like a certain species of them or what? I thought a snail is a snail <shrug>.

Everybody tells me they multiply like rabbits, etc. but mine arnt, are ALL species of snails asexual or what?


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

ezlife said:


> Rhomzilla: What do you mean by "kinds of snail"? Do you mean like a certain species of them or what? I thought a snail is a snail <shrug>.


 Im not the expert on knowing the common or scientific name of these snails. I know off hands that the large ones you buy at LFS aren't the kinds im talking about. The ones most people are referring to are tiny as most gravel, black, pointed but round shelled, and usually move pretty fast. I never bought these snails, but accidently came in the same bag of feeders from a LFS. Also, one of the employees told me that these snails usually come with feeders when shipped to help maintain and eliminate alot of watses from goldfishes when being shipped. I had a pix of it on PFish, but the pix got erased.


----------



## ezlife (Jan 25, 2003)

Rhomzilla,

Ok i know what your talking about. I remember a few times i bought plants at petsmart or walmart and after i took apart the lead weight, there were some small gravel size snails like you are talking about.

Do you (or anybody else) knwo about those big snails if they multiply? I always thought the small gravel size ones will grow into the large ones, but i dunno.


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

ezlife said:


> Rhomzilla,
> 
> Ok i know what your talking about. I remember a few times i bought plants at petsmart or walmart and after i took apart the lead weight, there were some small gravel size snails like you are talking about.
> 
> Do you (or anybody else) knwo about those big snails if they multiply? I always thought the small gravel size ones will grow into the large ones, but i dunno.


 I, for one, dont have any idea on snails. BUt you might want to make a new thread pertaining info on snails species. I know off hand that some PFury members have mentioned and have different kinds of snails which they've bred or just have in their tanks.

Good Luck bro!!!


----------



## Black Piranha (Feb 1, 2003)

depends. if u have leaf plants than no. vines are ok like anachreas. but swords will be eaten


----------



## Crossett (Apr 1, 2003)

a little salt will kill the snails as well.


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

salt is for slugs does it work on snails too? There are many different kinds of snails.


----------



## baby_dragon (Mar 12, 2003)

I'm for snails. I used to have one that I won at a church youth group thing.. (What a prize!) I threw him in my aquarium I had at the time, and he got massive!! like 3-4 inches (I think that's big for a snail) If you don't have plants, I'd keep it. This snail climbed all over my hand when I put it in the tank, and ate lettuce and those spirula tablets. My pleco and him used to fight over them! Yeah, he eventually died somehow.


----------



## LizKnockedIt (Apr 1, 2003)

Snails react the same as slugs to salt. Yep.


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

i just noticed that i had snails in two of my tanks i only seen one in each so far but will be watching thats probably why my plants keep falling apart







i thought it was because i wasn't watering them enough







can snails kill rbp eggs


----------



## Murdoc (Feb 2, 2003)

a few time i have got some plants form my local pet store and had snail eggs on it. i notice them when there was about 100 samll snails crawling in my tank. most of them deid and left a mees of shells all over the bottom of my tank. thay can be a pain.


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

ezlife said:


> Do you (or anybody else) knwo about those big snails if they multiply? I always thought the small gravel size ones will grow into the large ones, but i dunno.


 The large ones are apple snails A handy apple snail link
I have kept these in my fishtank along with 1 teaspoon of salt for every 3 gallons.
Another handy snail link


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

LizKnockedIt said:


> Snails react the same as slugs to salt. Yep.


 But in water?? I know what happens to a slug when you put salt in 'em, but when you pour salt in your tank, it dissolves and spreads out through your water current. Also your tank is already inhabited with little Sodium iIodize.


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

Yes big snails multiply, all snails I believe multiply because they are asexual. I could be wrong but most snails are.


----------



## LizKnockedIt (Apr 1, 2003)

I thought that they might react to that whole ''teaspon for five gallons'' thing. ''Land'' snails are very sensitive to salt-- even the salt on your skin can harm them. Apple snails and such have probably made adaptations for living in water. Just a thought.


----------



## WebHostExpert (Jan 16, 2003)

I have snails in my 55 with the spilos, dont really know where they came from, never had live plants in there or feeders. I like them, besides them in the filters and on the pads. They do a good job cleaning the glass and the gravel. They havn't multiplyed like my guppies have but there numbers have increased. and they are getting bigger, I have found many a empty expelled shell. These are the little black ones someone else was refering to..

MAD


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

LizKnockedIt said:


> I thought that they might react to that whole ''teaspon for five gallons'' thing.


 teaspoon per 3 gallons, 
or tablespoon per 5 gallons


----------



## (ActivePulse) (Jan 23, 2003)

my piranha eat mine , with my red crabs


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Innes said:


> LizKnockedIt said:
> 
> 
> > I thought that they might react to that whole ''teaspon for five gallons'' thing.
> ...


 Doesnt this apply when adding Melfix or salt for an injured P.. not to kill off snails???


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

RhomZilla said:


> Innes said:
> 
> 
> > LizKnockedIt said:
> ...


 I have this as a regular tank condition, some only do this when trying to heal wounds and fins.
I have kept snails in these conditions, so I guess it doesn't kill them off.


----------

